# Major Districts in Your City



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*LA LA LAND*

At the risk of being in error, either by comission or omission, I will 'boldly go where no man has gone before' (I wonder why, hmm.) - Los Angeles! Some of these so-called districts (in keeping with the topic this thread) are probably independent "cities" in their own right, but they're undeniably part of the greater L. A. metro area:

Malibu
Santa Monica
Venice (Beach)
Marina del Rey
Hollywood
Beverly Hills
Bel Air
Brentwood
Westwood
Century City
West L. A.
East L. A.
South-Cental L. A.
Burbank
Glendale
Pasadena
Inglewood
Watts
Culver City
El Segundo
Van Nuys
Encino

Think I'll stop here, or I might not finish. That's L. A. for you - the poster child for excess... :applause:


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

ROMA

Rome is divided in 22 Rioni, 35 Districts (Quartieri), 6 Suburbs and 53 Zones










Rioni:

I - Monti
II - Trevi
III - Colonna
IV - Campo Marzio
V - Ponte
VI - Parione
VII - Regola
VIII - Sant'Eustachio
IX - Pigna
X - Campitelli
XI - Sant'Angelo
XII - Ripa
XIII - Trastevere
XIV - Borgo
XV - Esquilino
XVI - Ludovisi
XVII - Sallustiano
XVIII - Castro Pretorio
XIX - Celio
XX - Testaccio
XXI - San Saba
XXII - Prati

Districts:

I - Flaminio
II - Parioli
III - Pinciano
IV - Salario
V - Nomentano
VI - Tiburtino
VII - Prenestino-Labicano
VIII - Tuscolano
IX - Appio Latino
X - Ostiense
XI - Portuense
XII - Gianicolense
XIII - Aurelio
XIV - Trionfale
XV - Della Vittoria
XVI - Monte Sacro
XVII - Trieste
XVIII - Tor di Quinto
XIX - Prenestino-Centocelle
XX - Ardeatino
XXI - Pietralata
XXII - Collatino
XXIII - Alessandrino
XXIV - Don Bosco
XXV - Appio Claudio
XXVI - Appio Pignatelli
XXVII - Primavalle
XXVIII - Monte Sacro Alto
XXIX - Ponte Mammolo
XXX - San Basilio
XXXI - Giuliano-Dalmata
XXXII - Europa (EUR)
XXXIII - Lido di Ostia Ponente
XXXIV - Lido di Ostia Levante
XXXV - Lido di Castel Fusano

Suburbs:

TQ - Tor di Quinto
DV - Della Vittoria
T - Trionfale
A - Aurelio
G - Gianicolense
P - Portuense
XXXIII - Lido di Ostia Ponente
XXXIV - Lido di Ostia Levante
XXXV - Lido di Castel Fusano

Zones:

I - Val Melaina
II - Castel Giubileo
III - Marcigliana
IV - Casal Boccone
V - Tor S. Giovanni
VI - Settecamini
VII - Tor Cervara
VIII - Tor Sapienza
IV - Acqua Vergine
X - Lunghezza
XI - S. Vittorino
XII - Torre Spaccata
XIII - Torre Angela
XIV - Borghesiana
XV - Torre Maura
XVI - Torrenova
XVII - Torre Gaia
XVIII - Capannelle
XIX - Casal Morena
XX - Aeroporto di Ciampino
XXI - Torricola
XXII - Cecchignola
XXIII - Castel di Leva
XXXIV - Fonte Ostiense
XXV - Vallerano
XXVI - Castel di Decima
XXVII - Torrino
XXVIII - Tor De' Cenci
XXIX - Castel Porziano
XXX - Castel Fusano
XXXI - Mezzocamino
XXXII - Acilia Nord
XXXIII - Acilia Sud
XXXIV - Casal Palocco
XXXV - Ostia Antica
XXXIX - Tor di Valle
XL - Magliana Vecchia
XLI - Ponte Galeria
XLIII - Maccarese Nord
XLIV - La Pisana
XLV - Castel di Guido
XLVIII - Casalotti
XLIX - S. Maria di Galeria
L - Ottavia
LI - La Storta
LII - Cesano
LIII - Tomba di Nerone
LIV - La Giustiniana
LV - Isola Farnese
LVI - Grottarossa
LVII - Labaro
LVIII - Prima Porta
LIX - Polline Martignano


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg is divided into 7 boroughs and 104 districts

map of Hamburg's districts  

The boroughs with their districts are:

*Altona* population: 241992
Altona Altstadt (density: 9929 inhabitants/km²)
Altona Nord (density: 9704/km²) 
Ottensen (density: 11288/km²)
Othmarschen
Bahrenfeld
Groß Flottbek
Osdorf
Nienstedten
Iserbrook
Blankenese
Sülldorf
Rissen

*Eimsbüttel* population: 244007
Rotherbaum
Eimsbüttel (density: 16773/km²)
Harvestehude
Hoheluft West (density: 18109/km²)
Lokstedt
Stellingen
Niendorf
Eidelstedt
Schnelsen

*Hamburg-Nord* population: 276354
Hoheluft Ost (density: 15188/km²)
Eppendorf
Groß Borstel
Fuhlsbüttel
Langenhorn
Alsterdorf
Winterhude
Ohlsdorf
Barmbek Nord (I live here. density: 9598/km²)
Barmbek Süd (density: 9929/km²)
Dulsberg (density: 14443/km²)
Uhlenhorst
Hohenfelde

*Wandsbek* population: 407350
Eilbek (density: 11518/km²)
Wandsbek
Marienthal
Jenfeld
Tonndorf
Bramfeld
Steilshoop
Farmsen-Berne
Rahlstedt (biggest district with 85507 inhabitants)
Volksdorf
Sasel
Wellingsbüttel
Hummelsbüttel
Poppenbüttel
Bergstedt
Lemsahl-Mellingstedt
Duvenstedt
Wohldorf-Ohlstedt 

*Hamburg-Mitte* population: 228117
Neuwerk (it is a little Island in the North Sea 140 km away from Hamburg and has just 40 inhabitants. But it also has Hamburg's oldest building: a lighttower built in the year 1310)
Finkenwerder
Waltershof
Steinwerder
Kleiner Grasbrook
Veddel
St.Pauli (density: 10464/km²)
Neustadt
Hamburg Altstadt (the city center, but with a low population and population density: 1843 inhabitants on 2.4 km²) 
Klostertor
St.Georg
Borgfelde
Hammerbrook
Rothenburgsort
Hamm Nord (density: 11861/km²)
Hamm Mitte (density: 12206/km²)
Hamm Süd
Horn
Billbrook
Billstedt

*Bergedorf* population: 117388
Moorfleet
Billwerder
Lohbrügge
Tatenberg
Spadenland
Allermöhe
Bergedorf
Reitbrook (density only 72/km²)
Ochsenwerder
Kirchwerder
Neuengamme
Altengamme
Curslack

*Harburg* population: 199715
Cranz
Neuenfelde
Francop (density: just 77/km²)
Altenwerder 
Moorburg (together with Altenwerder just 49 inhabitants/km². Guess why  )
Hausbruch
Neugraben-Fischbek
Heimfeld
Eißendorf
Marmstorf
Harburg
Wilstorf
Langenbek
Sinstorf
Rönneburg
Gut Moor
Neuland
Wilhelmsburg


----------

